
A common interface for building developer tools - ingve
http://developers.redhat.com/blog/2016/06/27/a-common-interface-for-building-developer-tools/
======
azeirah
Nobody interested in this? Odd.

A common interface like this would be absolutely fantastic, it would make text
editors like vim, Atom and Sublime Text very viable IDE's as well, provided
they'll add support for this protocol of course.

